# Jewelry Making for the Beginner



## SaxxyBlues (May 2, 2019)

Have you ever thought you would like to make jewelry?  I've put together a blog.  It's jewelrycraftingandmerchandise.godaddysites.com.  Has good information.  Appreciate you taking a peek.


----------



## Moonglow (May 2, 2019)

Post some of the goods here...


----------



## fncceo (May 2, 2019)

Ever done any lost-PLA casting?

3d printing your design then casting that print in metal.  I've had some luck with making parts that way.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (May 3, 2019)

Some of the titles to my posts are
Jewelry Making Kits
Beads - Primary Colors
Connectors
Instructions
Threads and Cords etc.
Wire and Chain
Spacer Beads


----------

